# Weird hair loss issue....any ideas?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So one of the frenchies here has been having some weird issues with hair loss. Looking at her, her coat doesn't look great, looks a little dull, but there aren't any big patches of hair missing or anything. The issue is when you go to pet her you can pull out "clumps" (I guess that's the best way to describe it) of her hair. It's sort of like tufts that come out. 

Any idea what could be causing this??? She's had some issues in the past before she came here, her toenails fell out and she had a permanent discharge from her left nostril that finally went away for awhile, but now seems to be back. Some sort of underlying health condition that could be causing all of this??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How old is this dog? Male/female/neutered/spayed? Has blood work been done? What is this dog eating?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It's not real important how much hair is coming out. What is important is how much hair is staying on the dog. If her hair doesn't look thin or anything, don't worry about it. It's probably something natural like the change of seasons or blowing coat or something like that.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

She is 2 years old, unspayed female. She's been on raw for many months, premixed version (we get it in 2-5lb rolls that have the meat, bone, organs all mixed in). When we noticed her coat was starting to act funky, we put her on a fish kibble, which probably isn't the best idea, but I don't think it's hurting her. I might fast her today and put her back on raw tomorrow since she's not crazy about the kibble. We thought the fish aspect might help her coat. 

Her coat looks duller/flatter/just not as nice, and there's a few spots, about the size of a pencil eraser, where it looks "dented" if that makes sense...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the premade raw mixes, you never know whats in them. What is the main protein source in the premix you were using? Did it contain organs? I think her issue is diet related.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Unfortunately it's not up to me as she is not my dog, but I live with her and her owner. It's a frenchie and Ibizan kennel. She was doing well on everything, but she did get a new protein source, duck, which I'm wondering if that might be the problem....

The duck is fairly new, but besides that they get beef, chicken, turkey (sometimes) and tripe.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Has she had SFA before?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

sfa? what's that?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Seasonal Flank Alopecia


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Has she had any fish in her diet or fish oil caps for her omega's beside the fish kibble? The premade stuff just doesn't have a balanced enough diet as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

I heard of this happening to a dog I know and it turned out to be a Thyroid problem. I would take her and get her checked by the vet.


----------

